# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Здороваемся

## Asteriks

*Помогите мне)) На странице i.tut.by здороваюсь с одним человеком. Каждый день. И каждый раз надо покруче поздороваться. Он всё придумывает что-то, а у меня запас иссяк. 
Вот например: 
Я говорю Дратуй
Он отвечает Zdraste
и так далее. А?*

----------


## Sanych

Здрасьте вам через окно

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня я здоровалась ДратутЭ, дратутЭ.

Он отвечает здр@сте

----------


## HARON

*Трям,дрям,ку,прив,хелоу,дра  уй,хай*--молодёжный сленг.
*Здрасте,драсти,приувэт,при  етули,приветик,*-общий
*Доброе(утро,день,ночь,вечер  ),доброго вам(здоровья,отдыха,сна),пр  ветствую,здравствуй,*--эстетические

Вот первое что пришло на ум!:246534:

----------


## Asteriks

Надо слово ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ перекрутить. Разными способами и загогулинами.

----------


## Irina

*Как здороваются в разных странах*
-Россия. Люди при встрече желают друг другу здоровья и обмениваются дружеским рукопожатием.
-Германия. Строго!!! До 12 дня говорят «Доброе утро», с 12 до 17-«Добрый день», после 17-«Добрый вечер».
-США. Вопрос: «Как дела». Ответ: «Все отлично!», даже если далеко не все отлично. Сказать “плохо”-это верх неприличия!
-Малайзия. Вопрос: “Куда ты идешь”. Ответ: «Погулять».
-Израиль. Люди друг другу говорят «Мир вам!»
-Иран. Люди друг другу говорят «Будь весел!»
-Гренландия. Люди друг другу говорят «Хорошая погода!», даже если за окном минус 40 градусов и дует сырой ветер!.
-Франция. При встрече и прощании в неофициальной обстановке принято целоваться, касаясь друг друга щеками поочередно и посылая в воздух от одного до пяти поцелуев.
-Италия. Люди друг другу говорят «Чао!».
-Страны Латинской Америки. При встрече принято обниматься даже если это малознакомый или совсем незнакомый человек.
-Лапландия (регион в Финляндии, Швеции и Норвегии). При встрече люди трутся друг о друга носами.
-Япония. При встрече люди кланяются одним из трех видов поклонов-самым низким, средним с углом в 30 градусов или легким.
-Китай. При встрече люди кланяются с вытянутыми вдоль тела руками.
-Индия. Люди в знак приветствия руки складывают вместе и уважительно прижимают их к груди.
-Арабские страны. При встрече люди скрещивают руки на груди.
-Самоа (островное государство в Тихом океане). При встрече люди обнюхивают друг друга.
-Тибет (регион в Китае). При встрече люди снимают головной убор правой рукой, а левую руку закладывают за ухо и высовывают язык.
-Зулусы (негроидный народ в ЮАР). При встрече восклицают «Я тебя вижу!».
-У некоторых африканских племен при встрече принято плевать друг на друга, причем более смачный плевок-это признак более уважительного отношения, а если в тебя не плюнули-это признак полного неуважения, если не презрения.
-У некоторых индейских племен в Америке при встрече надо сесть на корточки. Такая поза считается самой миролюбивой.
-Некоторые индейские народы при встрече снимают обувь.
-Монголия. При встрече люди говорят друг другу «Здоров ли ваш скот?».
-Представители какого-то народа в Китае при встрече сами себе пожимают рук

----------


## HARON

> Надо слово ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ перекрутить. Разными способами и загогулинами


Здрав будь!

----------


## Asteriks

Завтра скажу *Здоров ли Ваш скот*))))) Ира, спасибо.

----------


## Irina

> -Израиль. Люди друг другу говорят «Мир вам!


Мне вот это нравится, ток русское слово мир заменить английским

----------


## Asteriks

Хи-хи-хи...) Не, не могу, надо субординацию соблюдать. Никакого панибратства. 
Пис вам не годится)

----------


## Irina

*Приветствия на разных языках*

Иорданцы приветствуют друг друга словом marhaba (привет), норвежцы произносят "гуддаг" (добрый день), румыны говорят Alo. Namaste, произносят при встрече непальцы. Финский "привет" - terve. Молдавский - норок, это приветствие с пожеланием удачи. На Украине нет особых отличий от традиционных русских приветствий. Кроме "Шануймось" (уважай, береги себя) и "Будьмо" (часто встречается как тост, но это вполне распространённое в центральной и западной Украине приветствие). Вместе с тем, на более религиозном западе страны часто можно услышать приветствия "Дай Боже" и "Слава Иисусу Христу". После "оранжевой" революции в народе часто использовалась фраза "Нас не подолаты" (нас не победить) из гимна Майдана.

В Замбези люди при встрече хлопают в ладоши и делают реверанс, в африканском племени акамба в Кении плюют друг в друга. А члены сообщества Живого Журнала "Превед!" приветствуют друг друга весьма оригинальным способом - используя так называемую "аффтарскую" лексику.

Русские говорят "Здравствуйте!". В поморской традиции есть несколько вариантов приветствий. Когда нужно поприветствовать кого-то издалека, привлечь чье-то внимание, то восклицают: "Па!". А потом говорят уже все остальное, например: "Па! как живешь, Марфа?". Когда стучат в дверь, то поморы отвечают не "кто там?", а "кто крешшоный?". Обычное приветствие не отличается от других - "Хозява! Здоровы будете!".

На Алтае приветствуют словами, звучащими так: "Тякши лар ба" - (все ли хорошо). Якуты произносят: "Норуон норгуй" (привет). В Казани при встрече произносят: "Исэнмесез" (Здоровы ли вы), а вот татарская молодежь обычно говорит "Сэлэм" (Здорово). Эрзя и мокша приветствуют друг друга словом "Шумбрат" (крепкий, здоровый). Дежурное, официальное приветствие чувашей "Ыра кун" переводится как "добрый день". У встреченного на улице чуваши спросят: "Куда идешь", у работающего - "что делаешь". Или скажут ему: "Пусть даст сил". Входя в дом, спрашивают, здоровы ли. Уходя, пожелают - оставайтесь со здоровьем. Молодежь при встрече произносит "Аван-и". Марийцы приветствуют друг друга словами: "Салам лийже" (здравствуйте) или "Поро лийже" (особо ласковая и доброжелательная форма приветствия). Башкиры при встрече говорят "Хаумыгыгыз?" (здоровы ли вы?).

"Мендвт!", - говорят при встрече калмыки. Или спрашивают: "Ямаран Бяана?" (как дела). На что полагается отвечать - "Гем уга" (болезни нет). В чеченском языке приветствие зависит от времени суток. Например: "Де дикка дойла шунна" (Пусть сегодняшний день станет для Вас хорошим ). В других случаях меняется первое слово - "Де" (день), "Уйре" (утро), "Сьюре" (вечер), "Бюйса" (ночь). "Да райшом хорж!" (доброе утро), "да бон хорж!" (добрый день), "де,жар хорж!" (добрый вечер), - говорят, встречая друг друга, осетины. "Здравствуйте" звучит на ногайском - "арус сызбе", на черкесском - "фи махуа фыуа", на карачаевском - "кюн ашхы болсун", на абадзинском - " умш бзита".
"Салам алейкум" говорят при встрече азербайджанцы и слышат в ответ "Алейкум ассалам". Или говорят "Неджясян?" (Как дела?). В Турции чаще говорят "Мярхаба" (Здравствуй), но в последние 10 лет также употребляется сокращенный вариант восточного приветствия: "Салам". А еще говорят "Хяр вахтыныз хейир" (Да будет добрым для вас любое время!). "Добрый (точнее, "светлый") день" турки могут сказать и утром или вечером: "Гюн айдын!".

На армянском языке приветствие звучит: "Барев дзез" (добро вам). На грузинском языке - "Гамарджоба", на абхазском - "Бзяраш бай".

----------


## Akasey

буэнос ночэс

----------


## Asteriks

здраTUTе

----------

